# Which build??



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

Which would be better

Samsung 860 EVO SSD
ASrock Fatal1ty x470 K4 AM4 MB
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X CPU
G.Skill Ripjaws V Series Ram
And GPU, not sure what to pair with it yet


Or

MSI MAG z390 Tomahawk LGA 1151 300 series MB
Samsung 860 EVO SSD
Intel Core I7 9700k CPU
Corsair Vengeance LPX Ram 
MSI Geforce RTX 2070 

I have a HDD for storage already


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Actually both builds are fine and the boards you listed are also fine I have used the MSI 390 MAG Tomahawk twice in high end builds it's a very good stable easy to build with board. Having used both processors ( I have 9700k and 3700x system) they both run extremely well. Gaming favors Intel by a small margin, multitasking favors the AMD by a good margin. If you're gaming at 1080p but think you might game at 1440p or even 4k you may need a stronger GPU, and it's hard to find a GTX 1070 for a good price it's basically been replaced by the GTX 1660ti which gives pretty much the same overall performance.


If you plan on streaming a lot, and doing heavy processor intensive work, with some gaming -*2700x*.

If you plan on gaming with minimal processor intensive work, focusing mostly on gaming then *9700k*.

GTX 1660ti is the replacement for GTX 1070 even though you won't hear anyone say it - it is. Remember it doesn't have ray tracing that the GTX 2060-2080 series have, so if you want that technology in your GPU performance than plan a GTX 2060 or 2070 in your budget.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think Spare Change said it all and while I don't yet game I chose the 9700K with a Z390 As Rock board and really love it and same ram. Remember if you go to the Ryzen 3700X which is now ready you must also use new AMD X570 motherboard with that range of cpu. You won't lose either way both great systems.


----------



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

I went with this because of my budget. I'll post pictures once I get it put together. 

AMD RYZEN 7 2700X 8-Core 3.7 GHz 
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB
MSI X470 GAMING PRO CARBON AM4 AMD X470
MSI Radeon RX 590 DirectX 12 RX 590 ARMOR 8G
SAMSUNG 860 EVO Series 2.5" 500GB SATA III

It'll definitely be a upgrade from from my FX 8320 CPU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes a nice upgrade for you! Enjoy it.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Awesome choice. By the way any high end user would be happy with a 2700x or 8700k-9700k. Build looks great when you get it finished please feel free to post it in this thread here.


----------

